# Let the meal time begin.....



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I heard there was food being served.........what's a girl gotta do to get some grub...dance ?


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:shock: Those photos area adorable. I hope she got a little nibble!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I lOVE those pics!!!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

She is soooooo cute!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

LOL That's funny! She's all like, "OK mom, where's the grub?" lol


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

she's always dressed so nice lol


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

those pics are SO FUNNY!! i love the first one-- it made me laugh out loud! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Omg thats to cute!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I love those, you need to post more pictures of that little doll. I think the second is my favorite but that third one is priceless too.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I love those, you need to post more pictures of that little doll. I think the second is my favorite but that third one is priceless too.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Love this pictures...the last one of her ,too cute


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

She looks so attentive (i think that's the appropriate word :?). Whenever I have food, lets say cereal and I'm holding it instead of having it on my bed, Britney will get sooo upset with me. She'll scratch my right arm and bark at me and lick my arm :lol: :lol: She's a brat!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

cute pictures


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww she looks so cute! great piccys!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

OMG, how funny! I hope she finally got rewarded for all her hard work. :lol: She looks so elegant in her dress when she's dancing. She's such a little girlie girl.  

You're really good about posting lots of pics but we need more! :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you for all the kind remarks about my Bella....she really is a little character..As Rachael has noted...her body language does usually say it all...she can give you a look that would kill if she is unhappy with you LOL she is the boss around here !


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

bella is just one of the cutest !!

kisses nat


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Bella, you're so gorgeous! It's a crime what they make a girl do just for a bit of dinner - and your table manners are lovely!

I just can't get enough of Bella pics, more, more, MORE!

:wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

So adorable. She really has the art down of getting to mom for treats


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Awwwwwww!!! That is so cuteeee!!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

awwww, she looks so cute in her little dress!!!!!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I just love all of the pictures she is just too cute. What a face


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awwww, those are great pics! She is so cute!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

those are such a cute pictures


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL those pictures are great! She sure is a character! Hope she got some grub!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow she looks so tiny!!! how much does she weigh? love the dress xxxxxx


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

LMAO those are just so cute and funny :lol:


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Awwww....Bella is such a cutie. I love her dress. She's just toooooo adorable.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Oh my goodness. The third picture is priceless. What a cutie.

Leslie


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone...and yes...she did get some grub LOL

Stefanie...she weighs 4 lbs.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Lovely pics and she's such a cutie. :angel10:


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

She is too cute.

Jennie and Cocoa


----------

